# annoying models on bodybuilding.com



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

I dunno why they annoy me - they just do with their designer sweat and designer workout costumes and their smug exhaling pose.

Anyone hazard a guess at what they're taking and how many times a year they peak for the pics?

And, how come you never see the same face twice? Do they just peak once in their lives then?


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Most of them stay lean year-round, so I imagine tren and T3 are their best friends.


----------

